# So you want to be a beekeeper? 11/15, 7pm, Groton MA



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

If you know someone who may be interested in beekeeping, Jen Reed will be giving a talk entitled "So you want to be a beekeeper?" Tomorrow Night at the Groton Local:

Groton Local has an event for you on Thursday, November 15, 2012, 7:00-8:30pm, hosted by the Nashua River Watershed Association, 592 Main Street (Rt. 119), Groton, MA.

Come learn some basics of what is involved in the adventure of backyard beekeeping and decide if this hobby is for you. Or do you simply want to be a good friend to bees? There will be tips on this as well.

Jennifer Reed, of the Middlesex Beekeepers Association and beekeeper extraordinaire, will provide guidance on such topics as hive placement, cost, time commitment, and equipment; as well as an overview of the seasonal activities involved with beekeeping.

There will be ample time for questions, a display of hive equipment and information about bee workshops and on-line courses available this winter to fully prepare you for getting started next spring.

Free and open to all.


----------

